# glass aquarium or plexiglass?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hear plexiglass is a hell of a lot stronger than glass... is it just as good, if not much better, in every aspect than glass is? How much more expensive is, it, usually?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

glass will not scratch as easily, thats another point to note there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Plexi is lighter, more convenient if ever decide to switch to saltwater, less fragile, plus the glue wont disolve over time and detatch.. other than that, its a bit more expensive, but worth it.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

If we're talking about small tanks like under 100, get glass, a lot cheaper. But the bigger you go, I would definately try to get an acrylic. I made the mistake of getting a 135 glass tank. It's a nice tank, but we almost dropped the mofo when setting it up.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also, the trimming on the outside of the glass tanks sukk!!! Eyesore!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Plexi pros: light weight, better thermal insulation, flexes so it will not shatter, about 20% more transparent than glass, cheaper on big tanks easier to customize

Plexi cons: cost alot more on small tanks, scratches easier but you can fix scratches

Glass Pros: Cheap on shallow tanks, easily found, harder to scratch

Glass Cons: Weighs about 2 times more than acrylic, cannot fix scratches, harder to customize, brittle, silicone seams eventually need re-done


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

how often do glass seals last on smaller tanks?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

probably 20-30 years it depends on how much you move it, whether its full the whole time or not


----------

